# build job läuft nicht mit findBugs...WARUM?



## tanzverfuehrung (6. Feb 2014)

also wir arbeiten mit eclipse, maven, jenkins und zwar sollte ich einen bestehenden build job in jenkins clonen und den neuen branch angeben, wo in der master pom.xml findBugs enthalten ist.

Eigentlich ist es ja immer schön wenn der build grün ist,jedoch sollte er eigentlich durch findBugs rot werden.Da findBugs lokal noch so einiges  an code fehlern findet.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich eventuell falsch gemacht habe bzw was eventuell fehlt?
Ich habe das gefühel das er findBugs nicht wirklich ausführt!???:L;shock:
Woran könnte das liegen?:bahnhof:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Feb 2014)

Leider ist meine Glaskugel kaputt..in letzter Zeit wird die hier zu sehr beansprucht.

Wie wär's wenn du mal ein paar Informationen bereit stellst? Wie sieht die pom.xml aus. Wie sieht die Findbugs-Konfiguration aus? Was sagt das Compile-Log?


----------

